# Mi Mini-Moto (Mini en serio)



## Tomasito (Dic 30, 2008)

Bueno, tomando como idea ESTE post de Taringa!, no me pude resistir en hacer mi propia minimoto.

La hice en un par de horas, con dos encendedores, un capacitor de 470uF, pedacitos de cable par y un par de componentes más que los saqué todos de una PSOne en desuso.
También le hice una base con dos microprocesadores de PSOne y un integrado, pero no le saqué fotos a eso.
Además la horquilla es igual a la de una moto de verdad (gira y todo, le hice un pequeño ejecito y un buje con una parte de una válvula de un encendedor) y las ruedas giran. La patente está echa con un integrado muy chiquito así tiene letras y números como una de verdad 

Después quiero hacer una donde la suspensión funcione de verdad, tenga luces (con leds smd) y un motor posta (de un celular). Pero eso cuando tenga tiempo.

Acá van las fotos:





























































Si les gustó y tienen user en Taringa! pueden pasar a dar puntos y/o comentar  
http://taringa.net/posts/imagenes/1938148/Mi-Mini-Moto-(Mini-en-serio!).html 



Salu2!


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 30, 2008)

Jajaja, buenísimo, hay que terminar de hacer el "cromado" (estañado) y ponerle patente para poder circular  .


----------



## sony (Dic 30, 2008)

jijij este esta bueno para el tema reciclando la electronica muy bueno
saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 31, 2008)

jajajajajaj esta impresionante!

cuando este demaciado al pedo con mi novia me pongo a hacerla  ! por lo menos para entretenerme un rato! talvez despierte mis capacidades artisticas.! ops:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2009)

en serio... tiene que ver con las capacidades artísticas porque yo tengo menos imaginación que una lechuga y nunca saldría de mi cabecita hacer algo así (a menos que le robe la idea a otro)


----------



## electrodan (Dic 18, 2009)

Ahora falta ponerle el motor, los micro-servos y el receptor.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 19, 2009)

en serio la quieren hacer rc? jajaja el otro día buscando videos en youtube encontré a uno que se dedicaba a hacer robots con motores y paneles solares. era cuestión de soldar un par de cablecitos y ya tenian vida... es mágico


----------



## electrodan (Dic 19, 2009)

Lo dije a modo de chiste malo, pero estaría interesante ponerle un micromotor y un micro-panel solar.
PD: ahora que miro bien, condensadores Chang...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

pues ya que estan de oceosos le propongo que se consigan los motores de celulares en desuso, los de los vivradores son lo suficientemente pequeños, ya estoy haciendo la mia.
ruuuuunnnnn, ruuuunnnnnn!!!!


----------



## cheyo28 (Dic 19, 2009)

ta buena la moto........como pa pase acon la lea....digo los dedos de la lea....
Seria interesante armarla...eh......

Cheyo28


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 19, 2009)

que anda a alterna o continua jejej buenisima


----------



## electrodan (Dic 19, 2009)

Se llevó 60 puntos en taringa


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 20, 2009)

Jajaja, hablando en serio, estuve a punto de ponerle un motorcito de vibrador de celular con una pila botón y un reed switch.
Me detuvo el no saber cómo hacer que quede estético 


Ahora estoy haciendo otra mini-moto, aunque no tan mini: 50cm eje a eje (de largo) y motor 70cc 2 Tiempos 



Saludos!


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 20, 2009)

Tomasito dijo:


> Ahora estoy haciendo otra mini-moto, aunque no tan mini: 50cm eje a eje (de largo) y motor 70cc 2 Tiempos
> 
> Saludos!



jeje como es muy chico el motor por que no le pones un v8 jeje


----------



## chacarock (May 23, 2011)

jajajajajaja me mató, buenisima


----------

